
Pholosophers suggest Sci-Fi books - Pamar
http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~eschwitz/SchwitzPapers/SF-MasterList-141103-byauthor.htm
======
peapicker
Surprised Frank Herbert isn’t on the list, while generally agreeing with it
outside of that omission.

~~~
qbrass
One person recommended two of his stories. _Dune_ and _The Jesus Incident._

